# Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Wide Format Inkjet WF1100 replacement



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

The rumor has been out there a few weeks now that the Epson WF1100 is being phased out. Epson has the WF1100 in stock now, however, it does appear that the printer is being phased out, good news is that the replacement model appears to be even better.

When I look for new consumer electronic products coming out and I can't find any press releases or info on the OEM website I search the Energy Star website. Manufacturers always get certifications in advance of releasing product.

So I found this ...

ENERGY STAR

Then I googled the model number and found the first vendor to offer it.

Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Wide Format Inkjet Printer

The Office Max page for this printer doesn't mention the # of colors etc, however, all US WF models are 4 color and pigment ink based.

This has networking built in, wired and wireless, and is claimed to have the "World's Fastest print speeds in its class". The carts based on reading the info appear to be larger, which would be consistent with the latest WF models.

3rd party aftermarket items always lag a new printer introduction, but I suspect someone out there is already tooled up.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's good news Mike. Thanks for researching that.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

This message board is messing up the Energy Star link

the info is showing 


Date on the Market: January 1, 2012


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Had a read of this, but doesnt say what max GSM it will take ect, with some of my old epsons i can easy print on 300gsm card stock, looks good but i`m sure the price will be high.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

TVS said:


> Had a read of this, but doesnt say what max GSM it will take ect, with some of my old epsons i can easy print on 300gsm card stock, looks good but i`m sure the price will be high.


 
These show B&H price. The WF1100 suggested list was $179 for the WF1100 ..

Epson Workforce 7010 Printer C11CB59201 B&H Photo Video

The all in one didn't exist before so no price reference available.

Epson Workforce 7510 Multifunction Printer C11CA96201 B&H Photo


----------



## Xhair (Feb 25, 2012)

In the UK we have a b1100 ( i think in the US its called WF1100) at work Epson B1100 A3+ Colour Inkjet Printer
and we have to put a strip of paper along the top of the clear injet film so the printer grabs it and starts printing, plus the B1100 is discontinued now and replaced with this one Epson WorkForce WF-7015 A3+ Colour Inkjet Printer (which i think is the WF-7010 in the US as they look the same) hoping to get this for home
Plus we dont a css as we also have a laser printer for solid colours, we only use the inkjet for high detailed and large artwork that needs good registration
Anyone think this new one should be ok to do the same inkjet films?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use the 7010 to make film. I feed it upside down in the first try. I use Fixxon 13" x 18" waterproof film.


----------



## particleman (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the printer I'm using to sublimate. I have a hotzone CISS installed. It is hooked up via ethernet. It does not have wireless, but that can be added with an adapter easily.


----------



## sammyvenegas (Sep 24, 2012)

selanac said:


> I use the 7010 to make film. I feed it upside down in the first try. I use Fixxon 13" x 18" waterproof film.


hey brother, thanks i have a question do you used to print your films to do screenprinting____


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I use them for screen printing. I use the Premium Glossy paper settings.


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry to do this on such an old thread...but I have spent 2 days trying to figure out what is replacing th3 7010. Wanted to go with a cheap epson for starter and can't seem to figure out what printer and ciss to get. Seems the wf7010 is pretty scarce. 

I have been searching but keep pulling up old threads with discontinued models.

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive first epson that is wide format with ciss available?


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

Its the 7510 isnt it...lol


----------

